# What Are You Smokin On Right Now! Post a Pic! My Blueberry Diesel!



## TwoHighArizona (Sep 21, 2015)

A Few Things Im Smoking On At The Moment! Blueberry Diesel! I hope everyone Is High and Happy and if today was bad, Roll Up and Remember Life throws you curves its up to your if you wanna smoke em!!!!


Two High, Roll Up!


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 26, 2015)

Frankly, I have no clue what I am smoking and I really don't give a fuck because it was free and I 'm high as fuck all......


----------



## ceelo350 (Oct 4, 2015)

Im supposedly smoking sour diesel and i say supposedly cause i been smoking pot since the late 90's and for the past 7 years i havent smoked anything at all that feels like smells like and smokes like as i put it real weed! Doesnt make me hungry doesnt make me feel stoned, fucked up yea stoned no has anyone else had this happen to them? Im in new york city and getting good bud around here seems nearly impossible ! All my old connects people i used to grab bud from before this whole legal movement took place all have garbageit looks good sometimes almost smells good too bud the feel to touch of it off its dense and doesnt seem resinous and if it is sticky seems as if sprayed heres a pic of the latest good looking garbage that is either male bud eventho it doesnt have seeds or i dont know what ! But the high totally not good i get angry and very confused instead of ehat real bud does or better yet used to do to me it used to focus me and make me feel as if on cloud 9 which is whats expectedits also very harsh the smoke as if nutrient filled or something Any insite on why this is would be greatly appreciated can some body also tell me how to upload a pic from an i phone if possible


----------



## New Age United (Oct 6, 2015)

ceelo350 said:


> Im supposedly smoking sour diesel and i say supposedly cause i been smoking pot since the late 90's and for the past 7 years i havent smoked anything at all that feels like smells like and smokes like as i put it real weed! Doesnt make me hungry doesnt make me feel stoned, fucked up yea stoned no has anyone else had this happen to them? Im in new york city and getting good bud around here seems nearly impossible ! All my old connects people i used to grab bud from before this whole legal movement took place all have garbageit looks good sometimes almost smells good too bud the feel to touch of it off its dense and doesnt seem resinous and if it is sticky seems as if sprayed heres a pic of the latest good looking garbage that is either male bud eventho it doesnt have seeds or i dont know what ! But the high totally not good i get angry and very confused instead of ehat real bud does or better yet used to do to me it used to focus me and make me feel as if on cloud 9 which is whats expectedits also very harsh the smoke as if nutrient filled or something Any insite on why this is would be greatly appreciated can some body also tell me how to upload a pic from an i phone if possible


I've had sour diesel from Medreleaf and trust me it good smoke, purple diesel is good too they both have that distinct diesel taste and the buzz is good. Now keep in mind that even off the strongest bud I don't get very stoned bc I smoke weed all day every day, but if I run out (rare occurrence) and go a few days without when I smoke again I get stoned like the first time I smoked, so the weed I smoke is pretty good I grow dakini kush and buy from Medreleaf and Tweed. But you should still be able to tell if it's potent stuff from the very first puff, I would suggest you start growing your own. Suggested strains dakini kush, alsaskan thunderfuck, blueberry, northern lights, all heavy heavy hitting indicas except for the Alaska she's sativa dominant and a bit harder to grow, the others are very easy to grow. You've come to the right place to learn lots of experience on here.


----------



## ceelo350 (Oct 6, 2015)

Can u list necessary steps to set up indoor grow ? Grow room/tent light etccetc seeds i can get ive ordered them before and was growimg but i lost due to sandy grow box seeds and all accessories needed to grow i even bought the grow bible which seemed to be too complicated to understand i figured the same way i grow vegetables like totmatos would be sufficient to grow pot eventho i need to have a special grow lifht cycle going 
Any help apprecited


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Oct 6, 2015)

ceelo350 said:


> Can u list necessary steps to set up indoor grow ? Grow room/tent light etccetc seeds i can get ive ordered them before and was growimg but i lost due to sandy grow box seeds and all accessories needed to grow i even bought the grow bible which seemed to be too complicated to understand i figured the same way i grow vegetables like totmatos would be sufficient to grow pot eventho i need to have a special grow lifht cycle going
> Any help apprecited



Google is your friend. Once you know the size of the area you're growing in, google it and plenty of info will pop up.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 6, 2015)

Purp and OGK for me .......delicious. I did smoke some really nice lemon kush the last few days gifted to me by helping a brother trim


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Oct 6, 2015)

If I can get my hands on some sour diesel beans, it'll be an awesome day. I'm medicating with some that smells great but don't know which strain. Can't wait till January when I medicate with my home grown meds from known genetics!


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys long time no see although I love my trees Ive been on this dab ride for the last few weeks and really like it...I noticed I can breath much better and not only that but that taste and high is instensified by 100.....but no matter what I will always love the flower!! Blueberry diesels what I smoked the other day!!! Dank!!!


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## TwoHighArizona (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 13, 2015)

Home grown headband


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Oct 13, 2015)

damn bro that looks like some dank!!!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 13, 2015)

TwoHighArizona said:


> damn bro that looks like some dank!!!


It came out nice.


----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 15, 2015)

next gen island sweet skunk.


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Oct 16, 2015)

Hell yea bro that looks like some dank! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Choo (Oct 20, 2015)

Homegrown Ultimate, good stuff!


----------



## 420PyRoS (Oct 21, 2015)

in order. Green crack, Crown Royal and Hawaiian Haze


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 24, 2015)

TwoHighArizona said:


>


Wow. Must be exciting to get your hookup. Cheesy stuff...


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Oct 27, 2015)

Alien kush flower 
Purple afgooey flower
Cannatonic butter
Blue jillybean butter
Alien kush and purp afgooey 50/50 mix wax


----------



## innerG (Oct 31, 2015)

Dutch Treat and Mendocino Purple Kush
(Homegrown)


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 31, 2015)

Shaker1 said:


> next gen island sweet skunk.


Really do like how your plant came out. The colors on that lady is fantastic. Hope it smoked as well as she looked.


----------



## manchester dan (Nov 4, 2015)

Easy guys i just got some bud and i dont like the look of it! here's a pic... what do you guys think? it looks odd to me. it has an odd smell.... a quick reply would be very much appriciated


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 4, 2015)

manchester dan said:


> Easy guys i just got some bud and i dont like the look of it! here's a pic... what do you guys think? it looks odd to me. it has an odd smell.... a quick reply would be very much appriciated


That is odd looking! looks like Dank tho! lol


----------



## manchester dan (Nov 4, 2015)

TwoHighArizona said:


> That is odd looking! looks like Dank tho! lol


Nah bro wish you could see it and touch it it just seem like its been sprayed with somethin but i duno what! any ideas on what shit people spray on bud to add weight as i think this might be some shit like that.


----------



## innerG (Nov 4, 2015)

I've only ever heard British people talk about weed being 'sprayed' with stuff after harvest to add weight. Not sure what is going on across the pond there


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 4, 2015)

Damn, never heard of people spraying buds to increase the weight....smh Would definately like to know more about this subject! Thanks for the share!

Here some Larry OG I picked up today and I have to say although its not the best looking buds this has got to be some of the best buds Ive smoked!


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 4, 2015)

manchester dan said:


> Easy guys i just got some bud and i dont like the look of it! here's a pic... what do you guys think? it looks odd to me. it has an odd smell.... a quick reply would be very much appriciated


It also kinda looks like it was cut right from the plant...lol


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 4, 2015)

It's your own grown at home. Best you can get.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 4, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3535748 View attachment 3535749It's your own grown at home. Best you can get.


Just trimmed. Dubbed the batman.


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 4, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3535748 View attachment 3535749It's your own grown at home. Best you can get.


Looks like a huge puddle of shatter under that biggest nug...lol Nice plant bro!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 4, 2015)

And for the record AZ dispensary cannabis is garbage. Even in Phoenix. Im in AZ so i know. Never waste ur cash there.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 4, 2015)

TwoHighArizona said:


> Looks like a huge puddle of shatter under that biggest nug...lol Nice plant bro!


Lol no its on a glass table.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 5, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> And for the record AZ dispensary cannabis is garbage. Even in Phoenix. Im in AZ so i know. Never waste ur cash there.


Really? This sucks because they just started this kind of deal so I'm not surprised but I was hoping some wares would come from Cali or something. Cross some state lines because they don't need to be packaged yet. At least flower doesn't. Must be the salt in Arizona that makes this happen.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Really? This sucks because they just started this kind of deal so I'm not surprised but I was hoping some wares would come from Cali or something. Cross some state lines because they don't need to be packaged yet. At least flower doesn't. Must be the salt in Arizona that makes this happen.


AZ has had medical for 5 years! It its gotten so bad because if u live within 25 miles of a dispensary u cant grow which covers fuckin everyone so dispensaries are putting up shops that dont even do business to make local people stop growing. This means...
Quality down, pricrs up.
No competition.

Honestly anyone going to a dispensary is getting.straight robbed. The delivery people are so so.


This of course doesnt go for cali or colorado shops, some of them have spme very good cannabis. But when i moved here i was shocked how bad it was. 

The people dont even believ u wem u tell them theres better weed in places like Kentucky, Indiana, and Michigan.(lived in this region for 20 years) People here think "oh we r close to cali, pot mecca, we know good smoke" well they dont its pretty terrible. 

Also for the record, between those three states. Mayb ohio, those growers r seriously putting out some amazing stuff.(not that they havent been for years)


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Really? This sucks because they just started this kind of deal so I'm not surprised but I was hoping some wares would come from Cali or something. Cross some state lines because they don't need to be packaged yet. At least flower doesn't. Must be the salt in Arizona that makes this happen.


And it aint the salt. We have tons of mountains and climate that rivals California. Arizona has a similar environment and latitude to many strains in there natuaral environment . Not to mention theres a huge retirement population here that doesnt kno quality so theres a quieter voice of complaint.
Its extremely difficult staying legal. If u dont have $150,000 to get a dispensary started ur lokking at spending thousands keeping up with local laws. But its not.impossible just wicked hard. So only a few can get good meds.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 5, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> And it aint the salt. We have tons of mountains and climate that rivals California. Arizona has a similar environment and latitude to many strains in there natuaral environment . Not to mention theres a huge retirement population here that doesnt kno quality so theres a quieter voice of complaint.
> Its extremely difficult staying legal. If u dont have $150,000 to get a dispensary started ur lokking at spending thousands keeping up with local laws. But its not.impossible just wicked hard. So only a few can get good meds.


That is such bullshit. People deserve better and those dispensaries are basically producing their own personal snake oil. What's worse than that is if dispensaries aren't letting people grow? What's stopping them from growing? My question to you is does the weed look bad, smell bad etc??? What I meant is that medical is actually fairly recent 5 years. That's not that long but the whole " we got good pot, we're near Cali" doesn't mean anything to me.
If something were imported from Cali or a reputable grow with good meds, you probably wouldn't be writing all this up would you? Sorry your medicine is shit but have you made changes for yourself so the medicine is tolerable or working on that? the one thing you can change is yourself make something better do something about it.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

The smoke used to be better first off. Second the reason people cant grow is because, at first they were allowed because there were few dispensaries but as they increased more people foumd themselves violating state law. Third, my weed isgreat. Im legal.
Fourth people dont import because they dont need to theres no competition...,also.certain districts only allow so.many dispensaries per are. 

Sometimes the medical is bad looking sometimes looks.good but a good nose can.tell it will taste lile.burnt hair, i used to work a a dispensary ad they think.spraying flowering plants with nutrients is a good thing.

Now my issue is that people are smoking terrible smoke here and more and more people are complaining but its taking forever. Years. I belive cali enacted medical in 1996. And as i said it was better but as caregivers are pushed out of business due to state law quality is hitting an all time low. 

I did talk to a guy who owns.a delivery place.amd he has a cali grower moving here bit idk how much that.matters. 

And i wouldnt b writting any of yhis if people here wuld replace thete illegal grows or the quality eould go up period thats all i want. My quality is fine but i.kno people that use the dispensary and its there problem. Im only complaining to get the message out that AZ needs help.with quality smoke and growers in other words there.alot of money to be.made


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

Wen i worked at "unnamed dispensary" i would sometimes work at theshops out in bum fuck nowhere and people qould come in yelling at us and protesti.g the shop because wen it opened a bunch of legal registered and paid caregiver lost their licenses


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 5, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Wen i worked at "unnamed dispensary" i would sometimes work at theshops out in bum fuck nowhere and people qould come in yelling at us and protesti.g the shop because wen it opened a bunch of legal registered and paid caregiver lost their licenses


Oh wow that's crazy the experience will live on for you since you're aware of the issues that need change. Sounds like in dire need of some people who know good medicine and tell those who think they have good medicine but fucking shitty can fuck off. Nobody needs bad pot for medicine. I can see why the pot would
Taste so bad with nutrients on the flower. That's just ruining a natural thing right off the back. Thanks for sharing, makes it known and hopefully we can find others in Arizona that say the same thing on here. Maybe I ought to check out the medical area and specific location thread. I'm in WA but parents live part time in Arizona. Would have made it a thing to keep property in Arizona if it's feasible later on but I don't want to deal with bad pot if I I become a mmj patient.
Bad knees and insomnia sometimes.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

Its sad. But theres alot of potential. If there wasnt i would leave. The smoke used to be great. Pre medical. And evem the firt couple years of it were good cuz the stuff was grown by local caregivers, now its grown in giant 1-3 acre warehouses and they r having issues. Pheonix street stuff can be okay. There r some very talented growers here but they r not producing enough to supply people. There also seems to be this yuppie like effect that no one wants to buy from ne one who isnt in deep with the establishment. Which is new for the cannabis consumer to be pro establishment.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

Sry k u nda got high jacked. Smoking on some g13 labs cheese. Not bad for tryn a new breeder. Big improvement from seed to clone


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 5, 2015)

This is what I want to do later is become an experienced grower and see if a business can be made out of that but that's really small potatoes. On the flip side, maybe retirement sounds better with smoking on my porch with a pipe.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 5, 2015)

Grand dady and im trimming some blueberry diesel


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 5, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> And for the record AZ dispensary cannabis is garbage. Even in Phoenix. Im in AZ so i know. Never waste ur cash there.


Lol Im in Az too bro and I would agree for the most part but you just gotta know the right people and places! Larry OG my dude the champaign of flowers!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

TwoHighArizona said:


> Lol Im in Az too bro and I would agree for the most part but you just gotta know the right people and places! Larry OG my dude the champaign of flowers!


Thats exacly it. There are some very talented people. But they cant expand to the public. 
Just pulled a it of the batman outta the jar.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 5, 2015)

nice bro! I got my card hook me up!!! ctfu


----------



## flupped uck (Nov 6, 2015)

Trainwreck from Denver


----------



## Shaker1 (Nov 6, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Really do like how your plant came out. The colors on that lady is fantastic. Hope it smoked as well as she looked.


thanks for the comment. im sure the colors are from the 20-30 degree temp difference (50night / 80+day.) as for the smoke, its my favorite from my 4 strains atm. kind of an all over high. good yield and clones easy. recommended.


----------



## stoned_chess (Nov 11, 2015)

Baked AF, still got a little big of banana kush 4 later


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 11, 2015)

anyone got any plugs on jamaican weed? Ive been hearing in florida they don't fuck with good! they smoke the brown jamaican weed because it keeps you high all day and hydro smokers always sparkin up....anyone got pics or can clarify this let me know!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 11, 2015)

TwoHighArizona said:


> anyone got any plugs on jamaican weed? Ive been hearing in florida they don't fuck with good! they smoke the brown jamaican weed because it keeps you high all day and hydro smokers always sparkin up....anyone got pics or can clarify this let me know!


....... I've watched some Jamaica videos and apparently it's like getting weed anywhere. If you meet the right person you'll get bomb pot. Some do say it's brown but it's not brown, more of a gold to tan color because the hairs get so red and they dry this stuff outside sometimes in direct sun. Not like in glass jars or whatnot. I think they figured out that it was going to be smoked often so storing it is not their strong suit.


----------



## TwoHighArizona (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> ....... I've watched some Jamaica videos and apparently it's like getting weed anywhere. If you meet the right person you'll get bomb pot. Some do say it's brown but it's not brown, more of a gold to tan color because the hairs get so red and they dry this stuff outside sometimes in direct sun. Not like in glass jars or whatnot. I think they figured out that it was going to be smoked often so storing it is not their strong suit.


Thanks I appreciate it! Would you say its better then the hydro?


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 11, 2015)

TwoHighArizona said:


> Thanks I appreciate it! Would you say its better then the hydro?


Couldn't answer that. It's such a variable. If it's done right then it tastes fine, if it's using chemicals....well honestly I'd rather eat what comes out of my rear end than smoke that. Really nasty stuff can come out of that place. One thing I can say is if you burn your weed without yourself smoking it,
Smell it, smell the fume, if it gives off anything that doesn't smell like a hash or sweet pot smell or anything familiar of that kind, toss it. It's getting just weed is one thing, tainted or adulterated stuff is another and it's happened many a time. It's all about how the product is sold too.
I hear about ganja being sold for a 20-100 bucks for several ounces to a pound but quality sells often for a premium or just knowing the right people. Are you planning on going there?


----------

